# Mathematik



## Muli (16 Okt. 2005)

=)  =)

Greetz


----------



## Julio (16 Okt. 2005)

Es gibt mathematische Gleichungen, die kann ich sogar erstehen

Frau=Probleme...

soll mir mal einer sagen, Mathematik sei unlogisch

Gruß

Pikary


----------



## Guardian (21 Okt. 2005)

Ich glaube da steckt ein fehler in der Rechnung den Woman = Time + Money oder nicht??


----------



## Muli (21 Okt. 2005)

nene, das potentiert sich  ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung ...

Greetz


----------



## Guardian (21 Okt. 2005)

Naja aber wenn es heist you need time *AND* money dann müsste in der Gleichung stehen *Time + Money*. :]


----------

